# Classifieds > Births, Deaths & Marriages >  Margaret Innes Baines MacKay - born 1 June 1916 died 17 June 2013

## Bill Fernie

From David Drysdale, Canada

Margaret Innes Baines MacKay born June 1st 1916 in Sweeney, died this morning of natural causes at 10:15 in the morning, June 17, 2013 in Vancouver BC, Canada aged 97. Proceeded by he husband David Drysdale in 1999. Survived by their son David. My mother never ceased to be Scottish and Sweeney was in her thoughts to the end. If those who remember my mother wish to contact me my address isexpusser@shaw.ca.

----------

